# MSW wheels - Decent?



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

From what I see, these are OZ bargain (chinese made) wheels. Are they any good? Do they hold up? Any comments?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: MSW wheels - Decent? (BBMW)*

just be careful.
poor roads + cast wheels + low profile = trouble.


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: MSW wheels - Decent? (audi666)*

Would not go too low profile (17" with stock size tires.) I thought about going with Enkeis (betterr cast). But the ones I like are on closeout with TR. I really don't want an orphan wheel if I crack one (I did crack a stock 17" OEM wheel on my last GTI). If I crack a $100-125 wheel that I can replace easily, it's an annoyance, not a tragedy.
But I still want decent wheels.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: MSW wheels - Decent? (BBMW)*

We use the MSW brand quite a bit for winter wheel and tire packages with good results..... same durabilty as any cast wheel (the plant that makes them has been making wheels for us under the Sport Edition brand for some time)....


----------



## BBMW (Dec 11, 2001)

Thanks Doc.


----------

